# Star Trek Picard Staffel 3: Finale Staffel hat Start-Termin und bleibt bei Amazon Prime



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard Staffel 3: Finale Staffel hat Start-Termin und bleibt bei Amazon Prime*

					Die dritte Staffel von Star Trek: Picard wird ab Februar in Deutschland ausgestrahlt, erneut mit nur einem Tag Verzögerung zum US-Release. Außerdem gab Amazon bekannt, dass Picard mit der finalen Staffel bei Amazon Prime Video bleibt und nicht etwa zu Paramount+ wandert. Dort läuft beispielsweise Star Trek: Strange New Worlds. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard Staffel 3: Finale Staffel hat Start-Termin und bleibt bei Amazon Prime*


----------



## BOMBER2 (5. November 2022)

Gott verschone uns... unglaublich das dieses peinliche Machwerk so viele Staffeln lang durchgehalten hat... So schade um Star Trek. Hoffentlich kommt da nochmal eine Serie im Stil der alten.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2022)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt da nochmal eine Serie im Stil der alten.


Steht doch oben, Strange Ne Worlds.


----------



## MTMnet (5. November 2022)

Es ist eher ein letzter Treffpunkt für alle alten Star Trek  "Figuren",  für die dafür eine Geschichte geschrieben wurde.

Gut das es auf Amazon Prime kostenlos ist, zur Unterhaltung.
Warum auch nicht.

Leider gibt es immer weniger gute Filme.
Bring wohl heute auch kein Geld mehr ein für die Studios und die meisten Themen sind auch ausgelutscht.
( wenn man älter ist und "damals" fast alles schon mal gesehen hat )

.


----------



## slasher (5. November 2022)

Hat irgendwie was wie die 4 Staffel von ST: Enterprise, dann wenn es endlich wieder etwas mit Star Trek zu tun hat, wird die Serie eingestellt.
Und trotzdem werde ich nicht müde zu sagen, traurig ist, das ST: Lower Decks von allen neuen Serien i ST Universum am meisten mit dem originalen zu tun hat.

Aber ich freue mich drauf, endlich wieder die "Alte Garde" zu sehen.


----------



## Ripcord (5. November 2022)

MTMnet schrieb:


> Leider gibt es immer weniger gute Filme.
> Bring wohl heute auch kein Geld mehr ein für die Studios und die meisten Themen sind auch ausgelutscht.
> ( wenn man älter ist und "damals" fast alles schon mal gesehen hat )


An die Atmosphäre der Filme aus den 80ern kommt schon lange nichts mehr ran. Vor allem was Horror und Endzeit betrifft. Heute zählt nur noch wer mehr synthetische Explosionen, mehr Kamerawechsel und mehr herumgewackel in einem Film unterbringt um den billigen CGI Müll zu vertuschen. Alles andere was gute Filme ausmacht wie die Story und Charactere sind inzwischen völlig in den Hintergrund gerückt.


----------



## Rollora (5. November 2022)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> Gott verschone uns... unglaublich das dieses peinliche Machwerk so viele Staffeln lang durchgehalten hat... So schade um Star Trek. Hoffentlich kommt da nochmal eine Serie im Stil der alten.


SNW


----------

